# Anzi, se



## CarolMamkny

¡Buen día!

Entiendo la idea de estas oraciones pero el uso de la palabra "Anzi" me tiene confundia. La he buscado en el diccionario y la definición es "por el contrario" y este significado no concuerda con la idea general de la oración.

"Spero di vederti presto...*Anzi, se tu sei daccordo*, pensavo di vederci il prossimo weekend... Che ne dici? 

Gracias de antemano por sus sugerencias


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Anzi è anche un rafforzativo...ed è questo il caso della tua frase!
Podrías traducirlo con "mejor/más bien, si estas de acuerdo"...


----------



## CarolMamkny

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Anzi è anche un rafforzativo...ed è questo il caso della tua frase!
> Podrías traducirlo con "mejor, más bien"...


 
Jajaja... me lo suponia  
Si no es mucho pedir.. ¿Me podrías dar una palabra equivalente en español?

Gracias


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Espero verte pronto...*mejor*, si estas de acuerdo, podemos vernos el proximo fin de semana...

Puede ser así?


----------



## CarolMamkny

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Espero verte pronto...*mejor*, si estas de acuerdo, podemos vernos el proximo fin de semana...
> 
> Puede ser así?
> 
> Como te parece si en español digo:
> 
> Espero verte pronto.... inclusive/incluso/mejor aún, si estás de acuerdo podemos vernos etc..."
> 
> ¿Crees que ya entendí la idea del "anzi"?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Mmm incluso tiene más el significado de "persino", al menos eso es lo que sé yo...mientras cuando tengo que decir "anzi", uso simplemente "mejor"...

Por ejemplo:

Gli scrivo...anzi, gli telefono!
Le escribo...mejor, le llamo por telefono!

No sé si tambien tus alternativas estan bien, yo nunca las he usado pero podria ser...


----------



## yaya.mx

"Mejor aún" es la que me suena más acertada. no??


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, "mejor aún" está muy bien!


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Gracias a todos! Se aprende algo nuevo todos los días!


----------



## kolya97

propongo "...es más, si estás de acuerdo/si te parece...".
Y uds., están de acuerdo?


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Tambien otro diccionario que tengo propone tu misma solución...pero entonces usar mejor no  esta bien?


----------



## kolya97

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Tambien otro diccionario que tengo propone tu misma solución...pero entonces usar mejor no esta bien?


Claro que está bien !!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Vale, gracias!


----------



## la italianilla

Salve, ritiro su sto topic perché m'è venuto un dubbio sull'utilizzo di _anzi_. Según vuestra opinión, en este caso, ¿podría traducirlo con "_mejor/más bien_" también?

_Anzi...ti dirò di più...penso si siano visti anche altre volte.
Mejor/ más bien te digo más...pienso que han salido juntos otras veces._

¿Está bien?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## llenyador

Yo lo traduciría por "bueno".


----------



## la italianilla

llenyador said:


> Yo lo traduciría por "bueno".



Gracias llenyador, ahora sí que me suena un poco mejor


----------



## reys

la italianilla said:


> Gracias llenyador, ahora sí que me suena un poco mejor



Hola! Mi humilde opinión sería por "Mejor aún..." como ya se comentó anteriormente. Se utiliza muchísimo y creo que cumple con el sentido total de "Anzi, se...".

De todas formas, las demás opiniones también funcionan perfectamente.

Saludos!


----------



## CarolMamkny

la italianilla said:


> Salve, ritiro su sto topic perché m'è venuto un dubbio sull'utilizzo di _anzi_. Según vuestra opinión, en este caso, ¿podría traducirlo con "_mejor/más bien_" también?
> 
> _Anzi...ti dirò di più...penso si siano visti anche altre volte._
> _Mejor/ más bien te digo más...pienso que han salido juntos otras veces._
> 
> ¿Está bien?
> Gracias de antemano


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo suena mejor así:

*Mejor aún*... te cuento algo más.... creo que han salido juntos otras veces.


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias a los dos 



reys said:


> Hola! Mi humilde opinión sería por "Mejor aún..." como ya se comentó anteriormente. Se utiliza muchísimo y creo que cumple con el sentido total de "Anzi, se...".(CUT)



Sí pero aquí no es "anzi se" es solo "anzi" ..... de todas formas me parece que sea correcto igualmente!


----------



## reys

la italianilla said:


> Gracias a los dos
> 
> 
> 
> reys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola! Mi humilde opinión sería por "Mejor aún..." como ya se comentó anteriormente. Se utiliza muchísimo y creo que cumple con el sentido total de "Anzi, se...".(CUT)
> 
> Sí pero aquí no es "anzi se" es solo "anzi" ..... de todas formas me parece que sea correcto igualmente!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola, Italianilla! hehe.. sí, es sin el "se". Corté mal la oración, pero entiendo lo que quieres decir.
> 
> Gracias a ti. Saludos!
Click to expand...


----------



## la italianilla

reys said:


> Hola! Mi humilde opinión sería por "Mejor aún..." como ya se comentó anteriormente. Se utiliza muchísimo y creo que cumple con el sentido total de "Anzi, se...".
> 
> De todas forams, las demás opiniones también funcionan perfectamente.
> 
> Saludos!



imaginaba  graciasss


----------



## MOMO2

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Buen día!
> 
> Entiendo la idea de estas oraciones pero el uso de la palabra "Anzi" me tiene confundia. La he buscado en el diccionario y la definición es "por el contrario" y este significado no concuerda con la idea general de la oración.
> 
> "Spero di vederti presto...*Anzi, se tu sei daccordo*, pensavo di vederci il prossimo weekend... Che ne dici?
> 
> Gracias de antemano por sus sugerencias


 
mejor
momo


----------



## misshollygolightly

He leido todas las respuestas que habeis escrito pero ninguna me concuerda para este uso de anzi:
Io non credo proprio che i nonni siano meno disponibili, anzi!


----------



## honeyheart

misshollygolightly said:


> He leido todas las respuestas que habeis escrito pero ninguna me concuerda para este uso de anzi:
> Io non credo proprio che i nonni siano meno disponibili, anzi!


En este caso la traducción sería: _"..., al contrario!"_.


----------



## gatogab

> "Spero di vederti presto...*Anzi, se tu sei daccordo*, pensavo di vederci il prossimo weekend... Che ne dici?


Espero de verte luego... Siempre y cuando tu estes de acuerdo, pensavo hacerlo el próximo weekend....¿cómo encuentras?


----------



## Neuromante

gatogab said:


> Espero de verte luego... Siempre y cuando tu estes de acuerdo, pensavo hacerlo el próximo weekend....¿cómo encuentras?



No existe esa frase "Como encuentras"


----------



## MOMO2

la italianilla said:


> Salve, ritiro su sto topic perché m'è venuto un dubbio sull'utilizzo di _anzi_. Según vuestra opinión, en este caso, ¿podría traducirlo con "_mejor/más bien_" también?
> 
> _Anzi...ti dirò di più...penso si siano visti anche altre volte._
> _Mejor/ más bien te digo más...pienso que han salido juntos otras veces._
> 
> ¿Está bien?
> Gracias de antemano


 
Tu segunda solución no me suena nada.  La primera sí me suena. 
"Más bien" es ... más bien el equivalente de "piuttosto". 
Mientras "mejor" queda bien. (También lo propuso Petalocremisi y estaba  bien.)

Hasta otra,
Momo2


----------

